# Weight Loss Thread



## Relle (Dec 30, 2011)

This is for you Sunny and Krissy and me too.

OK, this is what I do weekly as far as exercise goes.

Walk 6 - 7 kls, 5 mornings a week and sometimes a walk on Sat or Sun.

Monday, Wednesday and Fridays I do weights in the gym for 45 mins.

Monday I do a 45 min aerobic class, 2 hrs African Drumming.

Incidental exercise - walk to the shops, mow the lawn, a swim sometimes.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 30, 2011)

I slipped away completely from exercise for awhile after Halloween.  Now I make myself work out every other night.  I wish I would do it every night but I'm just not there yet.  I'm feeling pretty good about what am accomplishing though.  And I try to park far away at stores too and walk that much more.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2011)

yay!! okay my plans:

next week I am planning to get a gym membership. I have been researching gyms and prices all week.

I would like to go 5 days a week (weekends off) for cardio, trying for 1 hour a day. may be less the first few weeks.
I would also like to do arms and abs 2x a week at home. I have ab work videos I like, plus an exercise ball, and I also have a Shake Weight (don't laugh at me! it really works! it does feel pretty silly at first though lol...)

this would all be quite amazing - we'll see how it goes and I may have to trim it down. I am quite aware that motivation is difficult for me when it comes to exercise. I may end up doing half of this, especially at first, but I'll do my best.


I am not planning to diet or restrict but am planning to change the meal plan at home. I will spend this weekend making up a meal plan for the month which will include making all lunches and dinners at home and preferably from scratch. I'm also trying to do smoothies, homemade waffles, and hot cereals for breakfast and find better snacks.


I'm going to set my goal for 15 lbs (yikes that is a lot!!) and I would like to lose it by April 15.

I will probably be signing in on this thread a lot to keep track of what I've been doing! sorry if it gets annoying  Please help keep me on track for my goals!

Anyone is welcome to join this thread who wants to!


----------



## welovesoap (Dec 30, 2011)

Ooh! I would like to join this thread. I've gained close to 30 lbs(!) this past year. My husband and I got a bit of bad news a year ago, and I ate my way out of my depression... I have a GoWearFit and I was just telling my dh that I am going to start using it again tomorrow. Posting here will help keep me honest.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunny said:
			
		

> yay!! okay my plans:
> 
> I'm going to set my goal for 15 lbs (yikes that is a lot!!) and I would like to lose it by April 15.
> 
> ...



Sunny 15 lbs is only 6.82kgs, so thats not a lot when I have to get rid of 22 lbs - 10 kgs. We'll all have to keep each other accountable   .
Welove soap - 30lbs is only 13.64kgs not that much.


----------



## Relle (Dec 31, 2011)

Its NYD here and have been for a swim, only walked 1/2kl as its my day off (Sunday) from exercise, so back to normal tomorrow with walking.


----------



## krissy (Dec 31, 2011)

i am going for losing 10-15 lbs and i plan to walk more and change my diet. i am not sure on gym membership type stuff yet though.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2012)

I gotta do the gym or I won't do anything at all. hehe. the weather here does not permit me to go outside for exercise this time of year, I would not even feel safe. and I can't be trusted to work out on my own at home. I will come up with every excuse in the book why I can't go do some Turbo Jam. lol


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 1, 2012)

Inspirational!

*I need to loose 10 kg* ... weight put on while I was home (New Zealand), sitting with my Dad when he was dying ... September/October 2011.  Ate way too much fab NZ diary food and did hardly any exercise.

*I'm not joining a gym* ... I don't have that money to spare and if I did, I have more important things to spend it on.  I will be trying to walk for between 15 and 30 minutes 3 or 4 times a week, plus if have time at the weekend (no markets), I way to walk my gorgeous best friend for an hour.  When it's too hot, I want to do 'inside' exercises like wii fit, for 15-30 minutes 3 or 4 times a week.

Mostly* I want to get back to my usual healthy vegan/raw eating* ... instead of my current lazy vegetarian ways.

I know what I need to do ... but I lack motivation at the moment, which is really frustrating me!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2012)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Inspirational!
> When it's too hot, I want to do 'inside' exercises like wii fit, for 15-30 minutes 3 or 4 times a week.



I love "Free step" on wii fit (I think it's called free step) ... I just set it to half hour and watch 1 tv show  I can get a lot of steps if I go fast!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2012)

edit: okay finally got the gym stuff worked out. spoke with the owner and got a deal at less than $10 a month so that is what I will do! will be signing up this week or next!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd like to lost 10kg or so. Just so I could fit into some of the smaller clothes in my closet without having to go and buy new ones. I am a relatively small framed person, and don't feel comfortable if I am carrying more weight than I need to, however it's something that is harder to maintain as I am getting older and I am not going to stress myself out about it.  I eat well, lots of fruit and veges and grains, only eat meat twice or three times a week, I just really need to cut out the junk food that I like to snack on, chips, lollies, chocolate, and I drink far too much coffee, but I'm not going to give that up.


----------



## Relle (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm doing OK, so far, I've lost 1kg this week, eating well, not hungry and just cut out sugar. Not cutting out anything else - you still have to live and enjoy it. Back to the gym next week.
Kaz, my gym doesn't cost me anything as the medical fund covers it, I have to have a letter from the GP though and what doctor is going to tell you, you don't have to exercise.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I missed two nights in a row.  It's too easy to do!  So I'll just make myself go for it tonight  When I'm doing exercise I don't seem to mind it.  Gets kind of boring repeating different ones and doing the full amount of them but I feel great afterwards and the next guilt-free day.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, it took me until yesterday to really start making some changes. I finally pulled out my GoWear Fit, charged it, and all that. So, I am tracking my calories burned with that, and then logging my food on the site. 

I also went to the gym. I love my gym; I don't know why I avoid going there.

Bought a scale, because my old one broke last summer when we moved. I actually need to lose around 45 lbs. Yuck.


----------



## Relle (Jan 8, 2012)

Great that everyone is making changes, slow and steady wins the race   .


----------



## krissy (Jan 8, 2012)

i am working on changing my diet to something much healthier and trying to eat most of a rainbow a day. 

last night's dinner was pita crackers, hummus, cheese, strawberries, edamame and a small mount of wine.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I did something crazy today: I signed up for the Warrior Dash this summer. If you've never heard of it, you have to check out the webpage, it's CRAZY! http://warriordash.com/register2012_michigan.php

I've been eating well, using my GWF, and working out for the past 4 days. Gonna' keep on truckin'.

-Andi


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2012)

yes I have heard of it. glad you are feeling motivated!

I have a friend who LOVES to run races and marathons even, well she talked me into running a 5k last year. it was a disaster, I did finish (last in our group of 6) but my legs were not right for 2 days after that. couldn't even walk hardly.

now she is trying to get me to do another one in the spring! I told her let's see how consistently I go to the gym before I agree to that. lol.


----------



## Relle (Jan 10, 2012)

welovesoap said:
			
		

> Well, I did something crazy today: I signed up for the Warrior Dash this summer. If you've never heard of it, you have to check out the webpage, it's CRAZY! http://warriordash.com/register2012_michigan.php
> 
> I've been eating well, using my GWF, and working out for the past 4 days. Gonna' keep on truckin'.
> 
> -Andi



Good luck with the dash and you pay them to go in it  :shock:  :roll: .


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2012)

went 2 miles today on the elliptical. my legs were burning for a bit when I started but they went numb pretty quickly.

replaced 1 meal today with a protein shake. (whey protein powder + coconut milk)


and I have decided I will be making my own ricemilk from now on instead of buying store bought milk alternatives. well... as long as it tastes okay  I think a little bit of honey, maple or agave or some stevia should help. it should be extremely cheap for me to make!

I am so so tired of soymilk anyway.


----------



## Relle (Jan 12, 2012)

Think I'd better weigh myself like this -

http://pinterest.com/pin/110901209543599125/


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 12, 2012)

You mean there's another way?


----------



## Relle (Jan 13, 2012)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> You mean there's another way?[/quote


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2012)

while I am not on a DIET per se, I did manage to put myself off track today - looked around and saw I had a can of clams and decided to make a quick clam chowder. so good... but with a loootttt of cream and butter. I will have to make a more consistent effort at the gym this week I think


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I've lost 1.8 lbs. in about a week's time. Pretty good, especially considering that one very bad day I went on a Cheetos binge...

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Relle (Jan 15, 2012)

I lost 1 kg last week but its back again this week  :shock: . Going to the gym today and got my training changed so we'll see how that goes. I think my body is use to the exercise I do now, so have to change it around a bit and challenge myself and stop eating things I shouldn't  :roll: .grrrrr


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 15, 2012)

I need to start all over again.    I missed several nights of exercise due to a migraine and just being too sleepy at night when it's the only time I have the opportunity to do a work out.


----------



## dOttY (Jan 15, 2012)

I need to join this thread!   When I get on the scales, they yell out "One at a time please!"


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 15, 2012)

I am going to join this thread, slowly starting.  I put on 22lbs in 9 months last year.  My weight is always stable.  I think my thyroid needs to be adjusted but my Dr just told me it was in the "range" so she wouldn't change my meds.

Maythorn, do you get tiredness with your migraines?  It is a big symptom for me.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL!!


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes I also get tiredness and even dizziness accompanied by a queasy stomach.  

I didn't have any prescription left this last migraine and so I used Exedrin Migraine and drank coffee and ate ice cream.  I also put an ice pack on my throbbing temple. The prescrip drugs are so much more effective!

Last night I exercised though.  I rested all MLK Day and thought, I need to accomplish something. :wink:


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2012)

Did a weight check in yesterday... I have lost about 3 lbs so far. Since then I have not been eating the best and will have to get my fanny to the gym for an extra stair stepper session. hehe

12 to go!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 28, 2012)

Fanny, he he he, that made me smile.  I was talking about how I needed to get my tush off the couch today.  Maybe if I went to the mall, but then I would just sit on my tush trying on shoes.  Hmmm, I should try the sports store, I would walk fast to get out of there!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 28, 2012)

Did you know that "fanny" in Australia means your girlie bits? Not sure how we ended up so far apart on that one.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2012)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Did you know that "fanny" in Australia means your girlie bits? Not sure how we ended up so far apart on that one.



I did not know this :shock: I hope we are all aware that we are talking about my bottom in this scenario. tookus. BUTT

I never realized but we have a lot of names for it!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 29, 2012)

That is so funny!  I am going to remember that and the next person who uses the word fanny is going to get a cultural lesson.


----------



## Relle (Jan 29, 2012)

Sunny said:
			
		

> Bubbles Galore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a laugh when I read that one, think I'd rather get my bottom to the gym  and I have been, have changed my routine and I'm paying the price for it in pain   . Think I will have to give it another couple of weeks. My scales are currently reading a 9kg difference    depending where I place them so don't really know what weight I am ,I'll have to start measuring.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2012)

Unfortunately my weight has stayed about the same, still 12 lbs to go. I am having a breakfast date with a good friend next Saturday (week and a half from now) and she is just gorgeous and super fit. She is very aware of weight and always notices when I have lost 1 or 2 lbs. (I can see it in your fingers, they are getting skinny!)

...
gargggggjsdajufoi

So umm I will be working out extra hard this coming week, sigh, maybe I will lose a pound in fingers before our date.


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2012)

even if your weight stays the same it can be good. if you are working out and making muscle, that will weigh more but burn more calories too.

i am 5# from my goal weight! i just need to stop bingeing out on bad foods before my cycle.  :roll:


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 10, 2012)

krissy, that is great!  They do say that last bit is the hardest though.  Hormones are a bitch on the binging.  I just want sugar and more sugar.

I haven't been on the scale lately.  The light bulb on that side of the basement went out, lol, so I really do have an excuse.


----------



## krissy (Feb 12, 2012)

i have decided to go for another 10-15#s since i was able to get the first part off well enough. why stop a good thing right?


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 29, 2012)

Puleeze, somebody come over to my place and kick my TV-watching butt into action!  Or I better think about joining Curves or something.  I think I must just be turned off to turning off the TV and getting down on my Yoga mat.  Why is it so dang hard?!  I feel very good about myself when I do work out and that begins to fade towards the same time the next day or night.  And dread sets in for the next routine because we all know you have to repeat your workout often to get results and trim down.  When I'm going at it I can't help thoughts like:

I hate exercise.

Am I getting towards the end?

Ugh, 50 more to go, I'm still in the thick of it.

Least I get to chow down after this ordeal!  

Sometimes I have an intelligent thought spur me on though.  Like, aren't I lucky to have a healthy body that has four fully functional limbs?  Not everyone has that and they work out more cheerfully in a wheelchair than I ever do.  Guess I'm a poor sport but I'm trying not to be!


----------



## Relle (Mar 29, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> Puleeze, somebody come over to my place and kick my TV-watching butt into action!  Or I better think about joining Curves or something.  I think I must just be turned off to turning off the TV and getting down on my Yoga mat.  Why is it so dang hard?!  I feel very good about myself when I do work out and that begins to fade towards the same time the next day or night.  And dread sets in for the next routine because we all know you have to repeat your workout often to get results and trim down.  When I'm going at it I can't help thoughts like:
> 
> I hate exercise.
> Least I get to chow down after this ordeal!
> ...


----------



## dubnica (Mar 29, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> Puleeze, somebody come over to my place and kick my TV-watching butt into action!  Or I better think about joining Curves or something.  I think I must just be turned off to turning off the TV and getting down on my Yoga mat.  Why is it so dang hard?!  I feel very good about myself when I do work out and that begins to fade towards the same time the next day or night.  And dread sets in for the next routine because we all know you have to repeat your workout often to get results and trim down.  When I'm going at it I can't help thoughts like:
> 
> I hate exercise.
> 
> ...



OMG this made me laugh...this is exactly how I feel! i hate exercising even though when its over I like the feeling. i used to go to gym too, but I got tired of looking for parking every time and then waiting for machines...hell no! i canceled the membership and now I walk. But not every day as I should. I am not motivated. I went on diet but I know I have to start jogging/ walking every day to lose 10 lb before my vacation in May.  Sucks being over 50.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I have just seen this thread.  Myself, I have lost 50lbs since I was at my worst a few years ago.  I do A LOT of reading about nutrition and effects of food on the body.  I would like to share some things I have learned that can speed up results and improve your health.

First, if you are drinking diet sodas, stop it.  They contain aspartame which depresses the thyroid and leads to metabolic problems.  The phosphoric acid in sodas is next to battery acid on the PH scale.  When you flood your system with something so acidic the body will pull calcium and minerals from your bones to buffer against the acid, as well as iodine which the thyroid needs to function properly.  

Refined carbs and refined or excess sugars will screw with insulin and promote weight gain.  Insulin is what turns sugars into fat.  If the system is flooded with it, just about everything you are eating is being stored.

Also avoid "fat free" and "sugar free" foods.  The fat is replaced with sugar which can screw with your insulin, and in sugar free they substitue with artificial sweeteners like aspartame.  REAL fat is best for you.  Hydrogenated vegetable oils are one of the worst things you can put into your body.  Fat is essential, but its got to be the right fats.  If fat is cut out of the diet one of the first things to start deteriorating is the nervous system.

Here is a youtube vid about diet soda I would like to share:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpoAtwVyzZI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpoAtwVyzZI[/ame]

and another about insulin

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amn8d_KBVZ8&feature=channel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amn8d_KB ... re=channel[/ame]

And the movie "Fat Head" is a great watch.  Its streaming on netflix right now.  He loses weight AND improves his health eating everything we think we are not supposed to have to stay thin.  He makes a great point "Mother nature is not stupid, we crave these foods because they are good for us".  He also shows that weight loss is not as simple as burning more calories than you take in.

This documentary on aspartame

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/sweet-mi ... ned-world/


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 30, 2012)

dubnica said:
			
		

> Maythorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Walking is great and if it would stop raining I'd start.  A couple of times I've also gone into my closet looking at nifty clothes I like but am too wide for right now.  And I think, well you know the remedy for that.  Exercise more and the clothes can be worn, which is kind of why you bought them in the first place, right?

The other thing once can do is buy a full-lenght mirror.  That would probably depress me enough into some action and less eating.


----------



## desarae19 (Apr 13, 2012)

I never venture into general chat, so I never noticed you guys had a weight loss thread.

I joined weight watchers in January (the 6th). My goal is actually to lose 90 pounds from my starting weight. YIKES! 

I have never been skinny, but I am obviously at my largest now.

I go to the meetings every week. My boyfriend and I joined together, but he is deployed for the military so I am flying solo for a while. But he said I had to do the meetings, not just online, because I tend to be a bit of a hermit when he is not around...and I teach, so I have summers off, so it's really hermit time then! If I have meetings, then I will have to get out of the house once in a while.

Anyway... As of last night, I have lost 23.6 pounds. I can't believe it. I can feel it in my clothes (already down one size), but still don't see it when I look in the mirror. 

Luckily, other people see it and comment on it, so that is the encouragement I need!


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Apr 17, 2012)

I also just noticed this thread...  I need to loose 30.  I lost 10 on WW at work but didn't get enough people to join the 2nd round and of course I gained it all back..  

I need to get my fat ass moving and stop letting DH fix my plate.  Carbs are bad for me - if I can just stick with meat and veggies I will shed this weight but I love Rice, Pasta and bread.  I hate wheat!!!!!..

I so need help.


----------



## desarae19 (Apr 18, 2012)

MeadowHillFarmCT said:
			
		

> I also just noticed this thread...  I need to loose 30.  I lost 10 on WW at work but didn't get enough people to join the 2nd round and of course I gained it all back..



Didn't get enough people to join the second round of what?


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2012)

of Weight Watchers, I'm guessing ...


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

I tried nutrisystems for a while. (Late night infommercial got me!) I liked it at first, but so got burnt out on the food after just a few weeks. Then i got all into protein shakes and green smoothies for a while. Then i started doing p90x for a bit. Apparently i'm all over the place and my weight management techniques change with my weekly mood. I think if i just had the motivation to stick to one thing and be consistent with it i would probably be ok. For now, i'm back on my macaroni and cheese and pizza diet. Thankfully it's nearing bikini season. Hoping that gets me back in the game.


----------



## Maythorn (Jul 14, 2012)

Just not that hungry right now because it's so hot which is helping me lose weight.  I don;t know why at night time it's the worst.   You have fans and air-conditioning going and good luck hearing the TV.  Pretty thirsty, though!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay hows everyone going with Christmas looming???? I have recently been diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes and gone on a radical lifestyle change........This is my forever way of eating and I have seen some impressive turn arounds in my BGL's and feel amazing. To date I have dropped 12 kilo (have a fair few more to go) and looking forward to becoming active in this thread


----------



## chicklet (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a doctor's appt tomorrow and I'm afraid that maybe I've slipped over the edge into type 2 diabetes as well.  I've been close for a couple of years but have held it at bay by eating better and exercising.  For the last 3 months or so, though, I've been back to my old eating habits and have not been exercising.  Why, when I know better, do I do this???  *sigh*  I know it does no good to beat myself up - I just need to get up and get going.  Lynnz I am inspired by your post - tell me more!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2012)

I need to get motivated, too. I used to exercise and eat better but in the last 6 years...umm...not so much.   I can't believe how much weight I've allowed myself to gain.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 10, 2012)

chicklet said:
			
		

> I have a doctor's appt tomorrow and I'm afraid that maybe I've slipped over the edge into type 2 diabetes as well.  I've been close for a couple of years but have held it at bay by eating better and exercising.  For the last 3 months or so, though, I've been back to my old eating habits and have not been exercising.  Why, when I know better, do I do this???  *sigh*  I know it does no good to beat myself up - I just need to get up and get going.  Lynnz I am inspired by your post - tell me more!


I was diagnosed roughly 12 weeks ago I did have gestational with my last baby who is now eight so it all fits in timewise as they say about seven years post baby it may appear, that with the fact that both my parents were type 2 meant that this came as no surprise. I am on medication and have in this space bought my readings down to an average of 5.6 from 14-16 at time of diagnosis so pretty darn wrapped about this. I am now exercising daily either walking or swimming or hitting the gym and have fast become a bit of a junkie as just love the boost a good workout gives me plus the fact that I can hit a reading in the 4's after a good workout as well!!!!!!. I am motivated to do well with this as I have kids that I want to see grow up healthy and give me beautiful grandbabies to play with   . I am nurisng a guy of the age of 59 who with poorly controlled diabetes ended up having a massive stroke and is now peg feed and has no muscle control at all even his neck needs support for turns but he is cognitively astute and totally aware of what has happened to his body, communication is very limited. Sooooo sad and another driving force for me to keep myself focused and doing good things for this body of mine. Let us know how it goes at the docs!!!!! we need to be looking after ourselves............................got to dash off and do the schoolrun will check the thread later today


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2012)

Lynnz said:
			
		

> Okay hows everyone going with Christmas looming???? I have recently been diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes and gone on a radical lifestyle change........This is my forever way of eating and I have seen some impressive turn arounds in my BGL's and feel amazing. To date I have dropped 12 kilo (have a fair few more to go) and looking forward to becoming active in this thread



Great you've got 12 kgs off Lyn.   
Thats about how much I have to get off, I'm doing the exercise etc but not with the intensity ATM. I'm trying to get my cholesterol under control. I had it checked a week ago and its 5.8, the doctor is happy with that, but I've had side effects with the drugs that is making me lethargic,muscle weekness,aches in the legs etc so still trying to find a happy medium, until thats fixed up I'm still plodding along. My sugar is fine   .


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 11, 2012)

Great you've got 12 kgs off Lyn.   
Thats about how much I have to get off, I'm doing the exercise etc but not with the intensity ATM. I'm trying to get my cholesterol under control. I had it checked a week ago and its 5.8, the doctor is happy with that, but I've had side effects with the drugs that is making me lethargic,muscle weekness,aches in the legs etc so still trying to find a happy medium, until thats fixed up I'm still plodding along. My sugar is fine   .[/quote]

Are you on cholesterol lowering drugs Relle? Mine was up and I am trying by diet alone to get it down and using the products like flora spread with the plant steriods hope the doc will do more bloods soon and I can tell you how much of an effect it has had. Now that I have finally got my chuff moving I have to say I am really enjoying the exercise and tend to get a little cranky if I dont get my daily dose in


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Dec 11, 2012)

After two pregnancies back to back (our girls are 12 months apart) I had about an extra 30 Lb to lose. I had never lost weight before, and I didn't know how. I saw this book on a tv show

http://www.walmart.com/ip/15857590?adid ... la&veh=sem

It kinda sounded like a joke, but I thought what the heck! If Dr. Phil says so. lol 
Anyhow I lost around 45Lb! It took about 9 months in total. The exercise suggested in the book isn't bad, The food isn't either. I would call it a modified low carb diet. Not a no carb diet! That would kill me.
Here's a review of the book from web md

http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/17-day-diet-review

now if I could just get the tone back, in my ab's  :lolno: ah who am I kidding.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				dubnica said:
			
		

> Sucks being over 50.




I totally agree getting old is not for the faint of heart!!  I lost 50 lbs, 13 years ago,  kept it off, then about 2 years ago it started creeping back.  I'm up 20 lbs and it just seems to be happily hanging around, I've tried but it just will not go away.


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 17, 2012)

I just happened on this thread and thought I would share......

I do have plenty of health issues, mainly the day to day now is dealing with back pain and skeletal pain.  I have stenosis, scoliosis, blown out discs and on and on.  I have had surgery on one of my hip as well to repair torn labrum. I cannot get much done or have much quality of life if I don't take strong pain meds daily. Because of these sort of things I NEED to keep my weight as low as possible to put less strain on my low back.  Not always easy when I love to bake and everyone else loves me too also    Recently my doctor was listening very attentively to me describe symptoms(I don't even know why I was in the office that day).  He is a new-ish doctor for me.  He listed a BUNCH of things, my gall bladder that quit working and had to be removed, unexplained or exacerbated joint pain, fatigue, IBS symptoms, depression and nodules/ partial removal of my thyroid..........all of these he said MAY possibly be related to my have an allergy/intolerance to wheat/gluten.  He suggested that I research 'Leaky Gut Syndrome' and read the book 'The Wheat Belly'  His thinking was that maybe I have Celiac Disease.  There are not easy tests for it.  When I left I decided to give eating GLUTEN-FREE it a try.  Anything that I can do to reduce my level of pain, I will do it.  There were many days that I would be maxed out on my meds and it was not time for my next dose and I would be having break through pain that would just put me in the bed.  

Its been about 3 months now since I have been doing the gluten free diet.  Good thing that I am a good cook so I can adjust my recipes.  I have lost weight even though I am eating close to the same calories as before.  My hands/fingers hardly hurt anymore. We had no explaination why they hurt before.  IBS symptoms are 100% better!  Unless I cheat and eat something with gluten, then the reaction can be quick and very unpleasant. (I did eat chocolate cake once, it was not worth it)  Overall my pain level has gone down and I can get alot more done around here.  The overall improvement and increased productivity has reduced my depression as well.  My sense of well being is directly connected to my productivity.  I am guessing that all these improvements are due to a reduction in the overall inflamation in my body.  And the weight loss???  I guess maybe because I'm eating more veggies.  So far I have lost 15lbs since the beginning of August.  Sigh!  Lighter is better   

BTW, I am a very skeptical "show me, then I will believe" type of person.


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 17, 2012)

A few of those pounds were lost before I started the gluten-free.  After vacation this summer........well it was good food on vaca, soooo.....I put on a few lbs        Thats why I said 15lbs since August.  When we got home from vaca I felt like I was still full for a week.  Hahaha!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2012)

That's fantastic that eliminating gluten has helped you so much. I don't think I'm allergic to gluten but I wonder if it still would be helpful to eliminate some from my diet.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 17, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> That's fantastic that eliminating gluten has helped you so much. I don't think I'm allergic to gluten but I wonder if it still would be helpful to eliminate some from my diet.



It very well could.  I have friends that lost weight after putting the whole family on the gluten free lifestyle.  And I read about it being the new weight loss diet fad.  I looked at it but couldn't do it


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 17, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> That's fantastic that eliminating gluten has helped you so much. I don't think I'm allergic to gluten but I wonder if it still would be helpful to eliminate some from my diet.



cutting back the gluten is good for everyone  we take in way to much here in the states  :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll have to do some research on gluten free diets.


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 17, 2012)

I made homemade gluten free brownies tonight.  I replaced the 1 cup of regular flour with 1/3 cup each of whole grain oat flour, potato starch and white rice flour.  They came out pretty good.  I think next time I might add 1/2 tsp xanthan gum.  Gluten free baked goods sometimes are a little bit crumbly because wheat flour has lots of starch, hence the potato starch and the xanthan gum.  

The main problem I see with eating gluten free is not falling into eating a bunch of 'WHITE' foods.  We are really making sure that we are eating plenty of whole grains.  Whole grain Oats, brown rice, milled flax seed etc.  Thank goodness I like that stuff!!!  When I get a fantastic hit of a recipe I will try to post in the recipe forum.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 19, 2012)

AngelMomma said:
			
		

> I made homemade gluten free brownies tonight.  I replaced the 1 cup of regular flour with 1/3 cup each of whole grain oat flour, potato starch and white rice flour.  They came out pretty good.  I think next time I might add 1/2 tsp xanthan gum.  Gluten free baked goods sometimes are a little bit crumbly because wheat flour has lots of starch, hence the potato starch and the xanthan gum.
> 
> The main problem I see with eating gluten free is not falling into eating a bunch of 'WHITE' foods.  We are really making sure that we are eating plenty of whole grains.  Whole grain Oats, brown rice, milled flax seed etc.  Thank goodness I like that stuff!!!  When I get a fantastic hit of a recipe I will try to post in the recipe forum.


AngelMomma how fantastic that these changes have helped improve your pain, not with intention but through intolerance (blood sugar wise) I have cut all refined carbs from my diet eating just a small amount of wholegrain, oats and basmati/brown rice and I feel wonderful for it. That alongside Greentea which I think is amazing and the weigh is just dropping off me and I am three years shy of being 50 so really wrapped with the results


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 19, 2012)

Lost 1.7 kilo last week!!!!!! Mind I did a fair few hours of water walking that week and this sure helped


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations! That's fantastic weight loss for one week!


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2012)

Lynnz said:
			
		

> Great you've got 12 kgs off Lyn.
> Thats about how much I have to get off, I'm doing the exercise etc but not with the intensity ATM. I'm trying to get my cholesterol under control. I had it checked a week ago and its 5.8, the doctor is happy with that, but I've had side effects with the drugs that is making me lethargic,muscle weekness,aches in the legs etc so still trying to find a happy medium, until thats fixed up I'm still plodding along. My sugar is fine   .



Are you on cholesterol lowering drugs Relle? Mine was up and I am trying by diet alone to get it down and using the products like flora spread with the plant steriods hope the doc will do more bloods soon and I can tell you how much of an effect it has had. Now that I have finally got my chuff moving I have to say I am really enjoying the exercise and tend to get a little cranky if I dont get my daily dose in  [/quote]

Lyn I'm on cholesterol lowering drugs and alternating the dose to try and get it right. I got mine down to 5.0 with diet but couldn't sustain it, I was eating like a bird. Glad your down another 1.7kgs, keep it up.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Relle 14.1 gone forever     throwing out my clothes as they get to big as I cannot afford to put this weight backon. I saw a note someone posted somewhere and it said the problem with Diabetes is you cannot have a day off LOL very true I think


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Re:*



			
				Pepsi Girl said:
			
		

> dubnica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on the upward climb to 50 :0) two and a half years to go!!!!! I hope to be a skinny binny by the time I am hitting the big 50


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Re:*



			
				Lynnz said:
			
		

> Pepsi Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you make it.  After 50 it's a lot harder good your thinking ahead!


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 20, 2012)

You can do like I do but it's not adviseable.  Buy soap stuff at the store instead of food!  The good thing though is that I bought nice virgin olive oil and take a tablespoon every day which is healthy.  I've cooked with some of my coconut oil, too.  From some stuff I've read these oils can actually help you lose tummy fat and distribute weight better.  It won't replace exercise, though and I decided I need to go to a class or a gym or I won't get any at all.


----------



## hellogorgeous (Dec 21, 2012)

I haven't had time to read all of this thread but I'm currently on Ideal Protein and LOVE it. Seriously you drop weight fast and safely and don't feel hungry. I used to pay for it weekly, but I switched to the protein powder at Costco and it's much cheaper now. I also joined Dietbet.com. It's so much fun! You bet against your friends to lose 4% in 4 weeks and then the winner takes the pot. I love losing weight and winning money at the same time!


----------



## Relle (Dec 26, 2012)

I've just watched this - I taped it a while ago - its an eye opener - Australian guy - http://www.youtube.com/reboot


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 26, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> I've just watched this - I taped it a while ago - its an eye opener - Australian guy - http://www.youtube.com/reboot



It told me it is not available in this country, bummer...


----------



## Relle (Dec 27, 2012)

2lilboots said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a shame, it was filmed in the US and Australia, mostly the US. Here is the web site - http://www.fatsickandnearlydead.com/


----------



## Relle (Jan 2, 2013)

Woohoo, I've lost 1.4kgs this week - 3lb 1.3836oz. Finally on the way down, down, down.

Sounds a lot more in lbs - thats what I converted it to.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 3, 2013)

I made more soap than I ever have before Christmas and that kept me busy and on my feet during at-home time.  Now I'm shopping online on the couch and that means, browse, munch, browse, munch, munch...

I'm going for Curves. Really.  (If I said this before, I mean it this time).:angel:


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been riding my bike to work.  It was kind of rough the first day, but now it is fine.  I just take my uniform in my backpack and change when I get there.  I am not snacking all day long now because I am busy working.  I should get down to a decent weight in no time.


----------



## Relle (Jan 12, 2013)

Down 3.2kgs total so far, thats in 2 weeks 2 days. (7lb 0.87669 ozs.)

Must be all that bird seed I'm eating .


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 25, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Down 3.2kgs total so far, thats in 2 weeks 2 days. (7lb 0.87669 ozs.)
> 
> Must be all that bird seed I'm eating .


 Way to go Relle that is fantastic..............I am l losing and proud to say I even lost over Christmas!!!!!! Watched the video link you posted above and was quite emotional with it how cool that he went back to assist the truckie with his fast!!!!! I now buy the Mean Green juice from Woolies and love love love it...............thanks for posting the link


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2013)

Didn't know there was a juice Lyn, I'll have to keep my eye out for it. I usually juice my own and just do carrot,celery apple, very refreshing after my walk. Glad you are stiil losing Lyn, especially over Christmas.
The truckie looked good after his transformation. There is a lady I walk with who did this for 6 months :shock::shock:, no food, just juice.
BTW - in what section is the juice ?


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes Woolies only and when I first looke for it I couldn't find it and that was because it is in the vegie isle. I buy the Mean Green Juice as it is the lowest in Carb and Sugar :0)


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 26, 2013)

I ride bike 2 and from work 4 days a week and I haven't lost an oz.


----------



## Relle (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably because weight loss is 70% diet and only 30% exercise. The more I exercised the less I lost. I find portion control works, with a moderate amount of exercise.


----------



## petrolejka (Jan 30, 2013)

ohh I need to join this thread as well! 
I put on 80lbs in the past 7 years. Having babies and thinking that you're eating for 2 is the worst thing you can ever do.
But I am done with babies so now I can finally loose ll that extra weight.
Plus I am getting married in October nd there is no way I am looking like a big blob of fat. 
I started with diet on January 1st and lost 12 lbs in 2 weeks. Now I am so lazy to cook and we have been ordering out which is terrible when you're trying to loose weight. Luckily I didnt gain any back - but didnt loose any either.
68lbs to go till October. 

My plan is to just watch what I eat until I hit 200lbs, then add exercise.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats on the wedding petrolejka what a great motivator


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 30, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Probably because weight loss is 70% diet and only 30% exercise. The more I exercised the less I lost. I find portion control works, with a moderate amount of exercise.


 

I am very active at my job.  I think it is my age and that my metabolism has slowed down to a screaching halt.  I don't eat a lot so I think I will just blame my age.


----------



## Relle (Jan 30, 2013)

A slow metabolism could be a sign of an under functioning thyroid.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 30, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> A slow metabolism could be a sign of an under functioning thyroid.


 

All my labs came back normal, so it isn't the thyroid.


----------



## Charles Mehta (Dec 12, 2019)

Here is the tips for losing weight. By following this I have lost my 10 pound weight in a month so you can also.

Do More Cardio
Cut Back on Refined Carbs
Choose Better Beverages
Eat More Slowly
Improve nutrient partitioning
Add Fiber to Your Diet
Get a good sleep at night


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2019)

WOW, this is an OLD thread, nearly 7 yrs ago. They seem to come up this time of year - why I don't know.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 12, 2019)

Relle said:


> WOW, this is an OLD thread, nearly 7 yrs ago. They seem to come up this time of year - why I don't know.


I know why......................It is Cadbury's fault for bringing out those darn Marshmallow Santas!


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2019)

Lynnz said:


> I know why......................It is Cadbury's fault for bringing out those darn Marshmallow Santas!


I meant the old threads everyone replies to, not just this one. A lot of people reply to threads from eons ago and expect an answer from people who have long ago left the forum.


----------



## Charles Mehta (Jan 15, 2020)

Relle said:


> Woohoo, I've lost 1.4kgs this week - 3lb 1.3836oz. Finally on the way down, down, down.
> 
> Sounds a lot more in lbs - thats what I converted it to.



How  you could lose your wight.  i am wondering if you could guide i also want to loss my wight.


----------

